# Going on ANOTHER Navy Deployment - Shop layup



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Evening Lumbejocks,

I am getting ready to head out on a short notice deployment and wanted to ask how everyone sets up their shops for long periods of inactivity. Here's the story…After 21+ years my last deployment was supposed to have been the last one but due to recent events I am deploying again.

The last time I deployed all I had was a bunch of hand tools, hand power tools, a miter saw, Ryobi job site table saw and a 12×16 shed full of crap. This time, and after moving into a new house with a great 2 car garage, I have collected some better tools and have a 20×24 workspace. I recently bought a SawStop PCS 3HP, a nice 14" Rikon Bandsaw, a Delta Planer, an old jointer, some nice routers and a bunch of other stuff including tons of lumber of various species..

Based on the fact that I am going to be gone for 7+ months, what would you guys recommend I do to basically put my stuff in "long term storage" while I am gone.

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

Wax everything. Possibly even run a dehumidifier in the space. Have someone you trust check on things every 1-2 weeks.

Also it wouldn't be bad to get a timer that turns on a lamp in the evenings to deter would-be 'shop-lifters'.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are in an area of high humidity, use desiccant packs to prevent rust.

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=desiccant+packets&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=174233698224&hvpos=1t3&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15266980586627706918&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9015720&hvtargid=kwd-723919536&ref=pd_sl_56gefyx156_e


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

What kind of climate are we talking about?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.zerustproducts.com/products/rust-protection-motorcycles/motorcycle-covers/


----------



## Pogo930 (Aug 21, 2016)

Use LPS3 on your tables. Its a cosmoline type product that sprays on fairly thick. It is for long term storage and will take a little to get it off but it WILL protect the tables.


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Sorry everyone, I should have been more specific about the temps. I live in Chesapeake, VA…about 20 miles west of Virginia Beach, VA. The winters aren't ever too cold, staying above the low 20s. Based on that, while I am gone the humidity should be nothing.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Based on how humid it was here in VA this past week (80 and humid), I wouldn't count on low humidity. Is the place the tools will be in climate controlled?

If not, I'd recommend LPS3 or something similar.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

From one Vet to another, I wish you the best and safe deployment. Thank you for your service.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

> The winters aren t ever too cold, staying above the low 20s. Based on that, while I am gone the humidity should be nothing.
> 
> - AlmostRetired


Just temperature changes will change the humidity level and surface condensation (even if only in minute, unnoticed levels).


----------

